# Car Starter Question



## marki (Mar 21, 2010)

Hopefully this is the appropriate section for my question.

I want to buy a car starter that is programmable to start and stop on the times I give it. Multiple times per hour, all night long.

Why? I dont want to kill my battery by draining it while off using power. Generators are too loud for night-time in city use. Propane heaters are dangerous, and the peace of mind will be better going car starter route. Kills 2 birds with one stone.

Any models out there do what I want a car starter to do?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marki said:


> Hopefully this is the appropriate section for my question.
> 
> I want to buy a car starter that is programmable to start and stop on the times I give it. Multiple times per hour, all night long.
> 
> ...


 None that I have seen, the only work around would be either
1# the viper systems have a built in LOW POWER sense and will auto start
2# you would have to manually start it each time, maybe add a voltage sensor that works all the time to the auto so you would know when to start it.

We may be able to help you more if you give more details on exactly what your trying to do....... You may also consider using multiple car batteries and a supped up alternator to get a better system that stores more power.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

My Clifford RSX3.5 (made by DEI) has a similar feature. It is called "timer mode" and is selectable for time (default) or temperature. See below for the text from the manual for how it works. I suspect, but don't know for sure, that the more current DEI models (Viper, Python, Clifford) will have a similar feature. You can't set exact times but should pretty much do what you describe. Basically it will start every 3 hours and run for 10 minutes each time. I've never tried it. It gets cold here in MD but not that cold!

3-14 TIMER MODE—TIMED STARTS/TEMPERATURE STARTS: The system will start every 3-hours until canceled by the brake, hood, or neutral safety shut-down wires (a maximum of 6 times). The temperature start mode will not start the vehicle unless the interior temperature of the vehicle is less than 0 degrees F. The temperature start mode will exit after 18 hours.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Raylo said:


> Mark,
> 
> My Clifford RSX3.5 (made by DEI) has a similar feature. It is called "timer mode" and is selectable for time (default) or temperature. See below for the text from the manual for how it works. I suspect, but don't know for sure, that the more current DEI models (Viper, Python, Clifford) will have a similar feature. You can't set exact times but should pretty much do what you describe. Basically it will start every 3 hours and run for 10 minutes each time. I've never tried it. It gets cold here in MD but not that cold!
> 
> 3-14 TIMER MODE—TIMED STARTS/TEMPERATURE STARTS: The system will start every 3-hours until canceled by the brake, hood, or neutral safety shut-down wires (a maximum of 6 times). The temperature start mode will not start the vehicle unless the interior temperature of the vehicle is less than 0 degrees F. The temperature start mode will exit after 18 hours.


 AHH the CLifford, @ Marki you could also try calling remote start dealers telling them your exact needs to see if they offer a solution. A good quality shop will listen to your needs than offer a fix from there.


----------

